# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Impulse buy

## munro

Hi all, 
For anyone who thinks they are seeing double, I also put this on the woodworking forum just in case... 
I have bought myself a big bundle of oregan offcuts, which will become parts of screens required on the landscaping reno  that will happen one day - some day!   :Biggrin:  
Problem is the big bundle is in Geelong and I am in Brunswick.   :Doh:  Can you help me with cheapest cost options for getting them from here to there.  According to the blurb, most of the pieces are 3 metres long, and the total length is in excess of 200 metres.  This means my sons ute is out of the question, and I dont have a vehicle that will manage a trailer.  so it is probably going to have to be a carrier of some sort. 
It may have been a stupid buy, but I will only know that down the track 
Munro

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Rent a small truck....

----------

